# Camera Mods?



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Are there any mods we can do to the stock 4.0 camera? Better yet, any way to port the camera from... say... an HTC Rezound?


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

I seen as camera mod on the rom list on rootzwiki


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

I think its smooth camera


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

The mod in the list under Roms is to be able to take pictures with the volume keys. I'm curious if there are any software mods. I know there is now face detection, it doesn't seem like the camera is getting much attention.


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

Cuase e didn't buy this phone for camera if you bought this phone hoping to get the best quality pictures and ppl to make mods for it left and right cause its so awesome you need Jesus lord have mercy


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

xxaimbkstarxx said:


> Cuase e didn't buy this phone for camera if you bought this phone hoping to get the best quality pictures and ppl to make mods for it left and right cause its so awesome you need Jesus lord have mercy


Uhm.. What?


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

We should be able to give a negative thanks.

I'm asking because there are several mods for other apks, I just don't see many for the camera. If you think I'm complaining about the crappy pictures, I would have done it in the "this camera sucks" thread. I think some mods to the camera we have would be cool.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

there are a few tweaks that can be done, and some minimal theming, what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

there's a mod to increase bitrate in videos it takes


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

there is also an "alleged" mod to increase compression, but its such a minimal mode that im not to sure it works, but here is the link to what myself and mistermojorizin are talking about http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1431133
and that will really work "in part" on any device.
given the max will not go that high on other lesser quality cameras, but non the less, use to dose that on the droidx


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

il tell you what tho, after changes, an 11 second video in 1080p was 41MB and before a 14 second video in the same indoor settings was on 11.7MB


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

its the sensor problem i think


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

I was thinking of additional settings, maybe an HDR mode. ISO control would be sweet.


----------



## refthemc (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd be happy with a Widescreen Camera shot Mod.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> We should be able to give a negative thanks.


Seriously...I agree 100%

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aBrixx (Jul 4, 2011)

I support this idea.

Maybe evaluation flash?

Like on my Droid incredible 2 the camera would sometimes have a fast flash or slow flash depending on what I was taking a picture of.

The GNEX on the other hand is always a fast flash usually causing red eye.

Hoping the CM team does some kind of camera modifications as that's my only complaint about this phone.

GummyNex - latest
LeanKernel - latest exp
Find me on twitter @anthxnybanks


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Try this out... https://market.android.com/details?id=com.moblynx.cameraics

It's based on the stock camera with some nice mods.. maybe more will come in soon...


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

craigacgomez said:


> Try this out... https://market.andro...blynx.cameraics
> 
> It's based on the stock camera with some nice mods.. maybe more will come in soon...


I think its just the ICS camera that can be put on other devices.


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> I was thinking of additional settings, maybe an HDR mode. ISO control would be sweet.


I tore apart the camera searching for anything i could reconize as any type of camera setting and i couldnt find crap. But i have no clue what to look for. I would love to find something in it that i could adjust to calm down the noise reduction and increase IQ. maybe tuning it to normal to fine quality or something.....Also ISO settings...

maybe ill dig into it again and see if i can possibly fine......SOMETHING.


----------



## aBrixx (Jul 4, 2011)

Igcamera is a pretty good alternative. I use it for portrait pics with torch flash on, gets rid of red eye.

GummyNex - latest
LeanKernel - latest exp
Find me on twitter @anthxnybanks


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

craigacgomez said:


> Igcamera is a pretty good alternative. I use it for portrait pics with torch flash on, gets rid of red eye.


I'll give this a shot also. I tried HDR+ and it's just meh.


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

> Are there any mods we can do to the stock 4.0 camera? Better yet, any way to port the camera from... say... an HTC Rezound?


perhaps one could take a very sharp knife, cut out the rezound camera and "port" it to the nexus....

cause what you see different is not software... it's hardware.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

gaetawoo said:


> perhaps one could take a very sharp knife, cut out the rezound camera and "port" it to the nexus....
> 
> cause what you see different is not software... it's hardware.


I like the software of the camera also. I'm running the sense 3.5 camera on my Inc2, the panoramic option is easier to use, it has HDR and just a feel that I like. If we could get some additional settings and customize the ICS 4.0 camera, I just think there is a lot of potential there.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

gaetawoo said:


> perhaps one could take a very sharp knife, cut out the rezound camera and "port" it to the nexus....
> 
> cause what you see different is not software... it's hardware.


Back in my eris days, a dev named mongoosehelix on xda ported miui camera functions by embedding framework from miui into the camera app. I wonder if someone could embed enough parts of sense into the vigor's camera app and get it functioning?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## aBrixx (Jul 4, 2011)

Seems this topic is dead









GummyNex - latest
LeanKernel - latest exp
Find me on twitter @anthxnybanks


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

aBrixx said:


> Seems this topic is dead
> 
> GummyNex - latest
> LeanKernel - latest exp
> Find me on twitter @anthxnybanks


Ya probably cause a person has made a ics camera and has tweeked everything possible and has said he will add hard button for taking pics in his next update, there are two versions free ad and paid in market called ics camera +
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Its not a dead thread, it just needed some time to chill 

Kejar over at xda released a new GApps from the 4.0.4 ota that has a new camera and a new browser. Haven't checked it out yet but seems relevant to this thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here...power button to take pics..

http://db.tt/iFY0MCuD
I can not get the apm to stop popping up
But hold power to take pic 
Make back up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

That's pretty cool... power button seems easier than the volume rockers. Thanks!


----------

